# fort pickens pier saturday night



## Ocadmirer (Apr 19, 2013)

my bro and i made it out b4 the road was covered took the mullet i bought yesterday not many ppl there and the few that were left around 6pm ish
a few of the other regulars showed up and we were catching some very nice sail cats :thumbup: nothing with teeth though
all in all was fun and a good nite...
good nite


----------

